# Corn Removal?



## _tiffany (Jun 3, 2010)

I have two really visible corns on two of my toes.  Has anyone successfully removed corns using over the counter products?  I'm using Dr. Scholl's corn removers and after having them on for 24 hours, the corns turn white and sort of puff up and then the skin peels off but the marks are still there.  I'm on my second round of using them, so I hope they become less visible.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

hhhmm i know that the dr scholl stuff is very popular in the uk. so i hope that witih time it works for you. fingers crossed somebody who has used it before will reply!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_tiffany* 

 
_I have two really visible corns on two of my toes.  Has anyone successfully removed corns using over the counter products?  I'm using Dr. Scholl's corn removers and after having them on for 24 hours, the corns turn white and sort of puff up and then the skin peels off but the marks are still there.  I'm on my second round of using them, so I hope they become less visible._

 
You will need to have several rounds of doing this before they are fully gone. No corn removal plaster on the market is fast enough to remove a corn in 24 hours... You have to keep repeating the process several times until they're gone.


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2010)

You can try using something that's designed to remove warts. They essentially work the same way- exfoliating skin really, really quickly through high concentrations of acid.


----------

